# Mystie has crossed over



## alleigh826 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi everyone. My name is Allison and I have just gotten a 4 or 5 week old bunny, Mystie. We have had her only 4 days, and I am already in love. She is absolutely adorable, and my kids (MyKenzi, 7 and Rob, 3) absolutely adore her. My dad had rabbits when I was young, until a tragic event happened. This is the first rabbit I have had since. I am sure I will be full of questions! Here is Mystie:[img<WBR>]http://img.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/v28/alleigh826/100<WBR>_0957.jpg[/img][font=<WBR>"Helvetica"][/font][font=<WBR>"Helvetica"]




<WBR>[/font][<WBR>/font]


----------



## alleigh826 (Jan 27, 2007)

I can&#39;t believe I am sitting here writing this  I just found this forum tonight and posted an intro post. After posting, I got up to see Mystie and she was lying in her cage, not moving. I don&#39;t know what happened. I think it is because she was so small and wasn&#39;t drinking very much. I got her to drink tonight, and I don&#39;t know what happened. My 7 year old is devastated  She just cried herself to sleep. I told her that we would get a new rabiit...one that is bigger than Mystie. We are so sad.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 27, 2007)

I have merged the two threads about Mystie so that you don&#39;t get a ton of "welcomes" and stuff and then folks find out she passed. I&#39;m also pm&#39;ing you too.

I&#39;m so sorry for your loss. Please understand that it is probably nothing that you did wrong. A 4-5 week old rabbit is too young to be away from its mother. You did not know that. As a breeder, the earliest I&#39;ve ever sold a rabbit is 6 weeks and it was a special situation where mom weaned the litter young....and the babies were huge and they were going to a "rabbit-experienced" person - and two sisters were going together. Other than that - I don&#39;t sell under 8 weeks old and they have to have been away from mama successfully for one week minimum.

I say all that to say - please don&#39;t beat yourself up. You didn&#39;t know. It doesn&#39;t sound like she suffered and I am so sorry for your loss.

We are here for you.

Peg


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 27, 2007)

Aw, I&#39;m so sorry 
I&#39;m sure it must have been very hard to bring home a new baby only to have her taken away so quickly.... but yes, four to five weeks is very young, and it might have just been that the little one couldn&#39;t handle being away from mom.... 
I&#39;ll be keeping you and your kids in my thoughts...:hug2:
<WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR> ~Diana


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss, hope you and the kids are doing ok... 
Hang in there
xox Lara and Bangbang


----------



## cheryl (Jan 27, 2007)

Ohh no Allison! i&#39;m soso sorry,that&#39;s justto devestating

She was such a pretty little thing

My deepest symphanies go out to you and your children:hug2:

Binky free baby Mystie!

cheryl


----------



## Haley (Jan 27, 2007)

Allison,

I am so very sorry for your loss. She was such a beautiful little girl. At least she got to spend her last days with a family who loved and cherished her.

Im sorry that this has to be your welcome to Ro, but I really hope you will stay. If you need anything, we&#39;re here for you. 

I&#39;ll be keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers.

-Haleyray:


----------



## JimD (Jan 27, 2007)

I&#39;m so sorry Allison 

Sometimes the little ones go so fast and there&#39;s little we can do.

....binky free little Mystie ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:

I think you&#39;re right with the idea of getting a bigger/older bunnie.
Maybe one from a shelter or rescue.
We have a lot of buns that need new homes right here on the forum, too.

~Jim


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, Sweetie...my love to you and your little girl. That&#39;s so hard for kids to understand, and it&#39;s so heartbreaking to witness as a mom. I have a daughter the same age (she&#39;ll be seven in a couple weeks).

Poor sweet Mystie...she was so little. But Peg&#39;s right, it might have had everything to do with her being so young. 

And I agree with JimD, too...maybe you should check out shelters. That way your bun is already spayed/neutered, is old enough, and they can help you find one that fits your needs, etc.

I&#39;m so sorry, Hunny...you have my sympathies. We&#39;re all here for you to help you through this. 

I am glad, though, that sweet Mystie passed so peacefully.

Binky free, cute little Mystie...:bunnyangel::rainbow:<WBR>urplepansy:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 27, 2007)

Binky free baby girl...ink iris:

So sorry for your loss, she is in a better place now:rainbow:


----------



## RunRabbitRun (Jan 31, 2007)

I&#39;m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry. That is horrible.


----------

